# Little Bit of Backline Politics For You Entertainment



## Vyn (Sep 8, 2019)

So, a band (let's call them band A in this case) is organising a gig and supports for said gig. Band A offers to provide backline. When questioned by another band (Band B) as to whether or not amps are required, the response is no, only that the drummer bring their own snare, cymbals and additional hardware to taste not on the kit provided.

Based on this, Band B rocks up to the gig on the night with the required drum gear and no amps. Band A then turns around and says that Band B can't use their amps and that Band B should have bought their own to the gig.

This is a hypothetical situation that may or may not be based on true events. However, I'm pretty sure that in this case, Band A is well and truely in the wrong. Has anyone on here been caught in a similar scenario?


----------



## budda (Sep 8, 2019)

I take it there's proof of A agreeing to backline to B? That should be all you need.

Also tell other bands looking to play with A what went down and to be cautious.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 8, 2019)

Never completely rely on another party for the essentials. What if their van flipped on the way to the show, or bad power fries everything? 

Always bring your gear. You don't have to unload it right away, but still bring it. How hard is it to bring along? 

Band A are d-bags, but band B are morons for not at least bringing their own gear for backup.


----------



## Vyn (Sep 8, 2019)

budda said:


> I take it there's proof of A agreeing to backline to B? That should be all you need.
> 
> Also tell other bands looking to play with A what went down and to be cautious.



Solid proof of A agreeing to backline B in this case.



MaxOfMetal said:


> Never completely rely on another party for the essentials. What if their van flipped on the way to the show, or bad power fries everything?
> 
> Always bring your gear. You don't have to unload it right away, but still bring it. How hard is it to bring along?
> 
> Band A are d-bags, but band B are morons for not at least bringing their own gear for backup.



Solid points. Assume in this case that Band B following this experience is bringing two sets of everything to avoid this situation in the future.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Sep 11, 2019)

Amp heads and pedals fall into the same category of "breakables" as snare/sticks/cymbals. 

The person informing about the backline from Band A was probably a drummer or vocalist who didn't consider that "amp" really just meant "cabs" in this context.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Sep 11, 2019)

I'd just play through my HD500X & then hang up some of that poster with the Marshall cabs like they have on the Guitar Center wall...


----------



## Vyn (Sep 11, 2019)

xwmucradiox said:


> Amp heads and pedals fall into the same category of "breakables" as snare/sticks/cymbals.
> 
> The person informing about the backline from Band A was probably a drummer or vocalist who didn't consider that "amp" really just meant "cabs" in this context.



While it doesn't change anything now, in this example Band A did say that backline included amps. Also funny enough, it was the vocalist of Band A who was communicating this information so I think you've hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Dayn (Sep 12, 2019)

Assume you cross a road at a pedestrian crossing. You have a green light. You're popular and livestreaming on your phone, so thousands of people can see you clearly have right of way, despite seeing a car coming your way who should have stopped.

The car hits you and puts you in hospital.

Yes, you're right, and you have solid proof. But what's the point in being right if you still suffer? Always be prepared. Treat it as the cost of acquiring a very important lesson.


----------



## Vyn (Sep 12, 2019)

Dayn said:


> Assume you cross a road at a pedestrian crossing. You have a green light. You're popular and livestreaming on your phone, so thousands of people can see you clearly have right of way, despite seeing a car coming your way who should have stopped.
> 
> The car hits you and puts you in hospital.
> 
> Yes, you're right, and you have solid proof. But what's the point in being right if you still suffer? Always be prepared. Treat it as the cost of acquiring a very important lesson.



As stated earlier,



Vyn said:


> Solid points. Assume in this case that Band B following this experience is bringing two sets of everything to avoid this situation in the future.



Bit off topic, not sure how things work in the States however culturally in Australia there's not the level of... Ass-covering I guess is the term? There's two things ingrained which are "She'll be right" (Everything will work out in the end) and the other one is "Everyone pitches in" (when things aren't all okay, everyone helps to get the problem solved). I suppose you could equate it to "everyone has everyone else's back." Hence why the thought of "If my gear fails, I'll be able to borrow someone's gear" is quite common (The failure in this case was Band A providing gear, and Band B did manage to borrow other gear).

From an Australian point of view, Band A turning around and pulling that stunt is actually highly offensive culturally. Bit off topic, but interesting none the less.


----------



## Dayn (Sep 12, 2019)

Oh, I'm very aware of the "she'll be right, mate" attitude. I'm an Australian lawyer, and I see how this bush approach leads to so many problems it's not funny. Never, ever rely on it in a professional capacity. Ever. You _will_ get burned. That's not a warning, it's a guarantee.

Whilst you may have a reasonable argument in equitable estoppel for damages suffered due to them resiling from their promise, that goes back to my point - look before crossing the road, or in this case, always prepare and don't rely on promises. An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure, and all that jazz.


----------



## Vyn (Sep 12, 2019)

Dayn said:


> Oh, I'm very aware of the "she'll be right, mate" attitude. I'm an Australian lawyer, and I see how this bush approach leads to so many problems it's not funny. Never, ever rely on it in a professional capacity. Ever. You _will_ get burned. That's not a warning, it's a guarantee.
> 
> Whilst you may have a reasonable argument in equitable estoppel for damages suffered due to them resiling from their promise, that goes back to my point - look before crossing the road, or in this case, always prepare and don't rely on promises. An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure, and all that jazz.



I should have read your profile first, so used to everyone here being either from the US or EU!

All vaild points, we're in agreement here


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 12, 2019)

Dayn said:


> Oh, I'm very aware of the "she'll be right, mate" attitude. I'm an Australian lawyer, and I see how this bush approach leads to so many problems it's not funny. Never, ever rely on it in a professional capacity. Ever. You _will_ get burned. That's not a warning, it's a guarantee.
> 
> Whilst you may have a reasonable argument in equitable estoppel for damages suffered due to them resiling from their promise, that goes back to my point - look before crossing the road, or in this case, always prepare and don't rely on promises. An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure, and all that jazz.



This is just a great post.

That is all.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Sep 13, 2019)

I've never assumed a provided backline will include amp heads/power amps, and I never assume a provided backline will even be anything I want to plug my stuff in to anyways. We always bring full setups and if all we need is our heads/power amps, awesome, and if its all junk, we have our own gear to cover it anyways. I'm so paranoid about getting to a show with a venue/promoter/area we've never played before that I'm prepared to do our entire live sound from our rig. If the sound guy is dunce or the PA is cobbled together, we take two channels from our mixer and I do our FOH. I'll offer to do the other bands too, for money.


----------



## Nick (Sep 13, 2019)

There is faultimately on both sides. If your in a band playing gigs you should always have your own heads and drum breakables. You need to limit the potential for things to not go as planned and bringing your own is one of the best ways to do this.

That said if it was made clear then band a have pulled a dick move.

With all that in mind you should never assume to use another bands gear. I remember supporting sylosis and black dahlia and the promoter said we could use the touring bands amps. I just laughed and of course brought my own as theres no was I was using either of those bands heads without fighting both their tour managers


----------



## thrashinbatman (Oct 10, 2019)

If it's a local show, I see no reason to not bring your shit anyway. It's not like it's much of a drive or hassle. But if you're playing out-of-town and a band pulled this shit I'd be furious. I have no issues with lugging my shit all across God's green earth, but if you tell me I can use your amp and then back out, that's just bad form. Sucks that this happened, man.


----------

